# question about a ghillie suit ?



## bowfish hunter (Nov 30, 2009)

has any body every used one of these.. And wear is a good place to find 1 forsale. What is the best camo for it is the best


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 30, 2009)

Do you mean a leafy suit or a military style ghillie suit?


----------



## GA_MTN_MAN (Dec 1, 2009)

I used burlap duckblind cut into strips. Attached to a hat and across the shoulder area of one of my shirts. Works fine and costs almost nothing. It also let's you decide how much you have hanging off of you. You can customize to meet your needs.


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 1, 2009)

the only time i have used a ghillie suite is when i was hunting 2 legged critter that shot back and then I only used it in certain areas during daylight.  I do not think they are needed in huning deer or other game in the states.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 1, 2009)

Ask Randy bout his!!


----------



## GA_MTN_MAN (Dec 1, 2009)

I use my set up when I am bow hunting. I don't have a stand so I am stalking. My little suit helps me blend better while I am moving in the weeds.
Plus, I look so cool! LOL


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2009)

Trizey said:


> Ask Randy bout his!!



I use this one:  http://www.ghilliesuits.com/jacketandpantsset.aspx

I use it mostly when yote hunting but also during bow season some and general deer hunting some though you have to wear an orange vest which kind of ruins the fun.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have one that i got as a present from bass pro.  i wear it in warm weather just because i dont have any other warm clothes.  It makes a difference but i dont really see a need for deer hunting.


----------



## SSgt Wilbanks (Dec 1, 2009)

Please don't buy a ghillie suit. Just make your own. Its easy. I have made over 20 in the last 12 years. They last a while if done right.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Dec 2, 2009)

There's a guy on youtube that will take you step by step on how to make one.


----------



## bowfish hunter (Dec 2, 2009)

yea i was thinking about making my own but i learn better when some body shows me talking me thro it 

do u know the link to that youtube video


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's a couple of sites I've bookmarked in the past.  Hope they help.  Good luck.


Video link deleted by pbradley.  Per Forum Rules, all videos must be embedded. 

http://www.biggamehunt.net/sections/Off_Season/Hiding-in-Plain-Sight-04200812.html

http://www.snipercountry.com/InReviews/GhillieskinsTacticalGhillieHood.asp


----------



## jconn115 (Dec 4, 2009)

i would try to get with ssgt wilbanks, if thats his "5 man team" he would probably be the one to take lessons from.


----------



## bowfish hunter (Dec 4, 2009)

i thought about asking him


----------

